# C'entrare o entrarci?



## MünchnerFax

Parlo della frequentissima locuzione _c'entra_/_non c'entra_.
Secondo i madrelingua qual è l'infinito giusto? Per conto mio è _entrarci_. _C'entrare, _che pure si fa strada nell'italiano sia parlato sia scritto ed è in un certo qual modo accettato, non rispetta la regola grammaticale del pronome atono posposto all'infinito. E al mio orecchio suona terribile...
(per tralasciare di chi scrive _centrare_ senza apostrofo)


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Da Garzanti:
_*entrare*_: nel sign.  *5* (_fig_.) interferire, immischiarsi: _entrare negli affari di qualcuno_ | _c'entra_, _non c'entra_, ha o non ha attinenza con ciò di cui si parla


----------



## Velvet

MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> Parlo della frequentissima locuzione _c'entra_/_non c'entra_.
> Secondo i madrelingua qual è l'infinito giusto? Per conto mio è _entrarci_. _C'entrare, _che pure si fa strada nell'italiano sia parlato sia scritto ed è in un certo qual modo accettato, non rispetta la regola grammaticale del pronome atono posposto all'infinito. E al mio orecchio suona terribile...
> (per tralasciare di chi scrive _centrare_ senza apostrofo)


 
Assolutamente esatto quello che dici! 

"C'entrare" è un orribile errore grammaticale e non esiste in italiano (e mi viene la pelle d'oca ogni volta che lo vedo scritto sui giornali e ultimamente anche in qualche libro...SIGH ).

Centrare è un uso sbagliato, con un significato sbagliato, di un verbo che esiste in italiano e vuol dire "colpire nel centro".

Velvet


----------



## Gateo

> en|tràr|ci
> v.procompl. (_io ci éntro_)
> CO
> 1 con valore intens., trovare posto, avere spazio sufficiente per stare in qcs.: _in questa macchina c’entrano quattro persone_, _in questi pantaloni non c’entro più_ | essere contenuto: _il due nel quattro c’entra due volte_
> 2 avere parte, attinenza, relazione con qcs.: _che c’entra questo con quanto è accaduto?_, _non c’entra niente_, _io non c’entro!_
> 
> *Polirematiche*
> *entrarci come i cavoli a merenda* loc.v. CO essere completamente fuori luogo, inopportuno, inadeguato alla situazione.


 
Fonte: demauroparavia.it/39178

(Avrei messo volentieri la fonte con un collegamento - link - ma sembra che solo dopo il 30° post mi sia concesso di farlo. Comunque, aggiungendo alla fonte la parte mancante, l'iniziale acronimo del protocollo di trasporto nel Web degli ipertesti completo delle tre w e si arriva alla pagina della fonte.)


----------



## Sicanius

In italiano, correggetemi se sbaglio, nessuno infinito può essere preceduto da un pronome debole (qualsiasi sia la natura del pronome (mi, ti, si, ci, lo, ne, ecc.) o del verbo, pronominale o no). Quindi sono d'accordissimo con fatto che la forma corretta sia "entrarci". 
Ma qualcuno mi potrebbe fare un esempio in cui si potrebbe usare l'infinito? a me sembra quasi che l'uso dell'infinito non sia così felice...


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sicanius said:


> Ma qualcuno mi potrebbe fare un esempio in cui si potrebbe usare l'infinito? a me sembra quasi che l'uso dell'infinito non sia così felice...



In questa faccenda non voglio assolutamente _entrarci_.

Ciao 

dani


----------



## Sicanius

stella_maris_74 said:


> In questa faccenda non voglio assolutamente _entrarci_.
> 
> Ciao
> 
> dani



Scusa se non ho specificato, ma volevo dire quando "entrarci" ha il significato di "avere attinenza con qcs" (per es. _questo non c'entra niente_)... Nel tuo esempio credo che il significato del verbo sia comunque quello di "entrare" + pronome locativo (che si riferisce alla "faccenda"). Infatti si può dire anche:
- Non voglio assolutamente entrare in questa faccenda"

Esempio:
A: Scusa, ma tu che c'entri con questa faccenda?? penso che dovresti farti i fatti tuoi e metterti da parte!!
B: (1) Io invece penso di entrarci, eccome!! / (2) Io invece penso che c'entro, eccome!!

Stranamentente a me suona meglio la (2). Dico stranamente perché secondo la grammatica se il soggetto di una frase subordinata è lo stesso della principale, allora bisogna usare l'infinito... Eppure il primo significato di _entrarci_ che mi viene in mente è quello di _entrare+luogo_, ed è per questo che (1) mi lascia un po' perplesso...

Ovviamente la mia potrebbe essere un'impressione personale, che non trova riscontro... ma mi interesserebbe la vostra opinione!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sicanius said:


> Scusa se non ho specificato, ma volevo dire quando "entrarci" ha il significato di "avere attinenza con qcs" (per es. _questo non c'entra niente_)... Nel tuo esempio credo che il significato del verbo sia comunque quello di "entrare" + pronome locativo (che si riferisce alla "faccenda"). Infatti si può dire anche:
> - Non voglio assolutamente entrare in questa faccenda"



Hai ragione, Sicanius... In effetti, pensandoci:

"Hanno accusato Luigi di quel furto, ma lui dichiara _di non entrarci nulla_ / per nulla."

suona malissimo!

Non mi vengono in mente altri esempi al momento...

ciao,

dani


----------



## Sicanius

stella_maris_74 said:


> "Hanno accusato Luigi di quel furto, ma lui dichiara _di non entrarci nulla_ / per nulla."



Esempio perfetto! era proprio quello che volevo dire.
Al limite, io direi "lui dichiara che non c'entra nulla" oppure ricorrerei ad un'altra espressione!

Grazie Dani, 
S.


----------



## SunDraw

MünchnerFax said:


> ... la frequentissima locuzione _c'entra_/_non c'entra .._. qual è l'infinito giusto? Per conto mio è _entrarci_. _C'entrare, _che pure si fa strada nell'italiano sia parlato sia scritto ed è in un certo qual modo accettato, non rispetta la regola grammaticale ...


 
Salvo sottoscrivere tutte le obiezioni, di rigore, e le perplessità espresse,
personalmente ritengo però ormai ammissibili, magari solo parlate, persino le forme:

"Io invece penso di c'entrare, eccome!"
"Lui dichiara di non c'entrare per nulla."

in forza dell'uso rilevante, ed ormai caratterizzante ed eufonico, della locuzione "c'entra" nel senso di "ha a che fare", "far parte" (altri giri di parole), "concerne, pertiene, spetta" (tutti verbi orribili)...


----------



## MünchnerFax

SunDraw said:


> [...]
> personalmente ritengo però ormai ammissibili, magari solo parlate, persino le forme[...]


A me invece prende un colpo secco ogni volta che sento "c_'entrare_". (Chiamate un medico!  )

Un nostalgico grazie a chi ha resuscitato uno dei miei primissimi thread!


----------



## Sicanius

MünchnerFax said:


> A me invece prende un colpo secco ogni volta che sento "c_'entrare_". (Chiamate un medico!  )



La scelta è difficile. Secondo me, "entrarci" perde il significato di "avere attinenza con" (leggete i miei post precedenti), "c'entrare" suona male, lo ammetto, ma almeno conserva il suo significato... 

Credo si abbia lo stesso problema di "averci" (per es. _ci ho due sorelle_). Forse vi sembrerà assurdo, ma a me è capitato di sentire "ci avere" . 
Ma se "ci ho due sorelle" per me va bene, "sostiene di averci due sorelle" suona malissimo!! Con questo non voglio dire che "sostiene di ci avere due sorelle" vada meglio, anzi!


----------



## daniele712

Ho il dubbio che si sia ingenerata una confusione nell'uso di 'ci', che può essere anche preposto( ma il verbo resta nella forma 'entrarci'). Riporto una frase come esempio: questo fatto non può c'entrarci niente/questo fatto non ci può c'entrare niente'.
Tuttavia io sposterei il problema: nello scritto eviterei l'uso dell infinito per questa espressione, o cambiando il tempo di 'entrare' ( E' impossibile che questo fatto c'entri niente) o sostituendo l'intera frase idiomatica con un'altra equivalente(questo fatto non può averci nulla a che fare/vedere)

Daniele


----------



## marcop_fr

Salve!
C'entrare o entrarci?
Entrarci. Non ho dubbi.
E dunque, tutto il resto che c'entra?

In sintesi:
(GiannaClaudia, Velvet, MunchnerFax): OK!
(Sicanius, Stella_maris, SunDrow): ???

marcop


----------



## Sicanius

marcop_fr said:


> Salve!
> C'entrare o entrarci?
> Entrarci. Non ho dubbi.
> E dunque, tutto il resto che c'entra?
> 
> In sintesi:
> (GiannaClaudia, Velvet, MunchnerFax): OK!
> (Sicanius, Stella_maris, SunDrow): ???
> 
> marcop



Tu dici che la forma corretta è _entrarci_, va benissimo ma fornisci degli esempi concreti, cioè esempi in cui useresti _entrarci_ nella sua forma all'infinito e col significato specifico di "avere attinenza con" (come nell'espressione "c'entra/non c'entra"). Anche a me suona la forma corretta eppure non la utilizzerei mai all'infinito, e se non si usa all'infinito come si fa a parlare di forma corretta o no? 

Spero adesso che quello che volevo dire sia chiaro


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mi vengono in mente tutte (e sole) frasi con verbi modali.

Per esempio: discussione. Uno dei contendenti tira fuori l'argomento X. L'altro può rispondere:_
Mah, non vedo cosa *c'entri* con quello che dicevamo!
_...ma può anche rispondere (e mi suona abbastanza bene):
_Mah, non vedo cosa __*possa entrarci* __ con quello che dicevamo!_


----------



## marcop_fr

MünchnerFax said:


> Mi vengono in mente tutte (e sole) frasi con verbi modali.
> 
> Per esempio: discussione. Uno dei contendenti tira fuori l'argomento X. L'altro può rispondere:
> _Mah, non vedo cosa *c'entri* con quello che dicevamo!_
> ...ma può anche rispondere (e mi suona abbastanza bene):
> _Mah, non vedo cosa __*possa entrarci* __con quello che dicevamo!_


 
Ottimo. 

marcop


----------



## Sicanius

MünchnerFax said:


> _Mah, non vedo cosa __*possa entrarci* __ con quello che dicevamo!_



Forse va bene, ma non ne sono sicuro al 100% e più la leggo e più divento confuso... Credo che sia meglio fidarmi! 
Pensi che comunque si tratti di un caso limitato al modale _potere_ al congiuntivo? 

discussione interessante, 
Grazie, MF

 EDIT: ripensandoci, credo che la frase di MF sia perfetta!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sicanius said:


> Pensi che comunque si tratti di un caso limitato al modale _potere_ al congiuntivo?


Mentre ero offline ci ho pensato e ripensato. Ecco le mie conclusioni.

_Potere_ - sembra funzionare, d'altra parte è difficile partorire frasi. La mia precedente è stata evidentemente una felice intuizione.

_Volere_ - è piuttosto improbabile trovarlo seguito da _entrarci_ - tranne nel caso del significato "letterale" di _entrare_, come _entrare nella faccenda_ che citava Stella_maris nel post numero 6.

_Dovere -_ funziona a meraviglia (e anzi credo che sia di gran lunga il caso più frequente tra quelli che eventualmente richiedano _entrarci _all'infinito) quando _dovere_ ha il senso di un'ipotesi, una previsione, una stima:
È stato Giovannino a fare il dispetto alla nonna, mentre Michelino non dovrebbe entrarci nulla.

 Devo sottovoce, sommessamente, timidamente aggiungere che in effetti è strano sentire quest'espressione all'infinito. Ma credo sia appunto solo una questione di abitudine: lo si sente per il 50% delle volte all'indicativo presente, per il 20% all'indicativo imperfetto, per il 20% al congiuntivo o condizionale (stime personali! Nessun valore statistico! ). Il restante 10% sono i modi indefiniti.


----------



## Sicanius

MünchnerFax said:


> Mentre ero offline ci ho pensato e ripensato. Ecco le mie conclusioni.
> 
> _Potere_ - sembra funzionare, d'altra parte è difficile partorire frasi. La mia precedente è stata evidentemente una felice intuizione.
> 
> _Volere_ - è piuttosto improbabile trovarlo seguito da _entrarci_ - tranne nel caso del significato "letterale" di _entrare_, come _entrare nella faccenda_ che citava Stella_maris nel post numero 6.
> 
> _Dovere -_ funziona a meraviglia (e anzi credo che sia di gran lunga il caso più frequente tra quelli che eventualmente richiedano _entrarci _all'infinito) quando _dovere_ ha il senso di un'ipotesi, una previsione, una stima:
> È stato Giovannino a fare il dispetto alla nonna, mentre Michelino non dovrebbe entrarci nulla.
> 
> Devo sottovoce, sommessamente, timidamente aggiungere che in effetti è strano sentire quest'espressione all'infinito. Ma credo sia appunto solo una questione di abitudine: lo si sente per il 50% delle volte all'indicativo presente, per il 20% all'indicativo imperfetto, per il 20% al congiuntivo o condizionale (stime personali! Nessun valore statistico! ). Il restante 10% sono i modi indefiniti.



sono d'accordo, grazie MF,

i tuoi esempi mostrano chiaramente anche l'impossibilità della forma "c'entrarci" in questi contesti.


----------



## awanzi

Secondo me l'infinito giusto, unico e solo è "entrarci". Del resto è ciò che si cerca sul vocabolario (un pò come vedersi, chiamarsi, ecc..) e si sà che sul vocabolario i verbi si cercano all'infinito. 
Ora non so se sotto la lettera "C" esiste il verbo "C'entrare"... 

Poi "C'entrarci" è semmai uguale ad "Entrarvici" data la ripetizione della particella "ci"...


----------



## daniele712

MünchnerFax said:


> Mi vengono in mente tutte (e sole) frasi con verbi modali.
> 
> Per esempio: discussione. Uno dei contendenti tira fuori l'argomento X. L'altro può rispondere:_
> Mah, non vedo cosa *c'entri* con quello che dicevamo!
> _...ma può anche rispondere (e mi suona abbastanza bene):
> _Mah, non vedo cosa __*possa entrarci* __ con quello che dicevamo!_


Non pensi che. nel linguaggio parlato, sarebbe più probabile sentirsi dire 
_non vedo cosa possa c'entrarci _?
Non so, entrare usato in questo modo mi sembra una forzatura come se _c'entrare_ e _entrarci_ avessero delle sfumature diverse.
Un altro esempio con un modo indefinito :
_non entrandoci per niente in quel tipo di discorso_ o 
_non c'entrando per niente in quel tipo di discorso_ ?
Io userei la seconda(sempre nel parlato) la prima non mi convince.
Sulla regolarità di _c'entrarci_ ho parecchi dubbi ma anche su _entrarci_.
Facendo la solita ricerca su google salta fuori che entrarci con questo senso ( e non quello di entrar in qualche posto) viene usato come infinito di modi di dire..... modi di dire che di solito usano tempi finiti (es. entrarci come i cavoli a merenda : ma si dice c'entra come i cavoli a merenda).
Quindi in teoria si applica a questi modi di dire, in pratica  non  si utilizza mai. 
Neppure i vocabolari aiutano.
 Allora come suggerisce il tuo ultimo post, meglio evitare l'infinito per questa particolare costruzione.

Daniele


----------



## MünchnerFax

daniele712 said:


> Non pensi che. nel linguaggio parlato, sarebbe più probabile sentirsi dire
> _non vedo cosa possa c'entrarci _?


Eh, è proprio qui che gira la discussione: lo si sentirà anche dire, ma è sbagliato! 

A parte che eventualmente posso pensare di sentirmi dire "_c'entrare_", e si sta appunto discettando se il _ci _debba precedere o seguire il verbo (seguirlo, nei modi indefiniti).
Sinceramente invece non riesco a seguirti sul tuo terreno. Non concepisco il senso di "_c'entrarci_", a sentirlo mi giungerebbe nuovo e inaspettato (oltre che angosciante...). Non capisco come possano esserci due _ci_, uno prima e uno dopo il verbo.



> Un altro esempio con un modo indefinito :
> _non entrandoci per niente in quel tipo di discorso_ o
> _non c'entrando per niente in quel tipo di discorso_ ?


Per conto mio la prima, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## riccio

Ma è fantastica questa discussione!!!

Leggo l'inaudito, addirittura il verbo c'entrarci!

http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=536

Copio e incollo da questo link. Esiste una sola ed unica forma:

Il verbo *entrarci* (non *centrarci o *c'entrarci)…
…e nemmeno *_c'entrare...
_


----------



## bubu7

Visto che siamo in vena di collegamenti, leggetevi questa discussione.
Mi sembra che l'intervento di un certo bubu7 D) aggiunga qualche nuovo elemento di riflessione.


----------

